# Christmas Cantata by Finzi



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is a great piece I played recently:

In Terra Pax


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What a lovely introduction to this composer. Thanks!


----------

